# Yeah ! My first attempt at digital OTA TV



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Just picked up a US Digital receiver for $87 at my local Walmart, it actually works. My over the air locals (50 miles away) are GREAT verus the 50% "snow" I get with regular TV.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Yep, digital TV OTA rocks. Now you need an HDTV to really get the full effect.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Yep, digital TV OTA rocks. Now you need an HDTV to really get the full effect.


Yep, gotta look around for a good deal on a TV with HDTV


----------



## Ryker_moore (Jul 17, 2005)

yo dude....did you get the USD box on clearance?? I just bought one but paid 198 for mine....


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Ryker_moore said:


> yo dude....did you get the USD box on clearance?? I just bought one but paid 198 for mine....


Yes, it was on Clearance...just hanging on a shelve with a big 50% off sign, I could not resist.


----------

